# Anyone else have a 2.2 channel setup?



## Xboxmastr14 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've messed around with surround sound and even tried 4+ channel systems, but I think the best sound comes from a 2.2 speaker system. Anyone else use a 2.2 speaker system?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack.

For music a two channel system is usually the best way to listen to it. That said a good 5.1 or 7.1 setup can really make music come alive if it was recorded properly. Most mid to high end receivers also have extremely good 2 channel modes Pure direct or simply stereo that make a single room great for both uses. Quite a number of us have dedicated 2 channel systems as well as a theater room.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Nathan! What speakers do you have? They look like vintage Sansui.


----------



## Xboxmastr14 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are Mike. I nabbed this pair of Sansui SP-X9000's from a flea market for dirt cheap. The only thing wrong with them was a tear in the cone of the 8" midrange and I had to patch it using a coffee filter and clear nail polish. I recently had the midrange speaker replaced. As for what the sansui's are sitting on, those are bass modules built by Duke LeJeune (audiokinesis.com) Both subs are powered by a bash 300s (300w) plate amp. Duke suggested them to me because they would help the bass response from the Sansui's because it would get the Sansui's of the ground, and the fact that the Sansui's can only reproduce decent bass down to about 50hz (they go lower though with good placement and a decent receiver!). The bass modules play down to 20hz with ease; quality stuff!

thanks for the reply,

Nate.


----------



## Xboxmastr14 (Nov 2, 2007)

How are today's Harman Kardon receivers? I Had one (actually in the picture) but the left channel was scratchy as hell! Are their 2 channel receivers still a hot deal for $400? Or are there better products for that price? I know today is a digital world, but I really like the sound of the more analog receivers I can't stand this Yamaha 5.1 I have right now. I just want a good 2 channel a/b that can take the heat (literally) hooked up as a 2.2 speaker setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HK are well known to be under rated for power (a good thing) however dont usually offer as much bang for buck. If your looking for a good 2ch receiver look at Onkyo and Marantz. Generaly you pay more for a two channel than you do for a home theater receiver with the same features. Most mid to upper end receivers now have great two channel modes "pure direct" that do very little if any processing to the signal.
If your serious you may want to up your budget just a little. This refurbished Onkyo A9555 for $449 is a great deal.


----------



## Xboxmastr14 (Nov 2, 2007)

That onkyo looks like an idea to chew on. I'll go check out what I can find about the Marantz line up. 

Thanks tony.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Xboxmastr14 said:


> How are today's Harman Kardon receivers? I Had one (actually in the picture) but the left channel was scratchy as hell! Are their 2 channel receivers still a hot deal for $400? Or are there better products for that price? I know today is a digital world, but I really like the sound of the more analog receivers I can't stand this Yamaha 5.1 I have right now. I just want a good 2 channel a/b that can take the heat (literally) hooked up as a 2.2 speaker setup.


I don't have a current HK stereo receiver. But I have a HK AVR which sounds very good for MC and stereo.
But I do have '70s HK Citation gear. A Citation Eleven pre-amp and a Citation 19 power amp connected to a old Yahama TT. The Citations were HK's top of the line gear. You see them on ebay every so often.

I did have the Eleven reconditioned last year, having all the caps replaced.
I've had Yamaha amps and prefer HK and that includes the newer AVRs.


----------



## Xboxmastr14 (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday I will be able to have both setups. For now this is all I got:nerd:


----------



## s-ped (Nov 3, 2007)

Im a fan of 2.2. Some years ago I had a 5.1 system, but never got used to something moving behind me and disturbing my movie. Now I run Maggie 1.5s with 18" dipole subs. Havent had the time to set up the subs properly yet. Im having a little trouble with the phase, but I hope Ill have some time tomorrow.

Funny thing about my 2.2 is I watched a movie on BR about a month ago, and got distracted by someone whispering behind me on my right side. For a moment I questioned my sanity, but then hit the rewind button, and for my relief the sound was from the movie. Cant remember the film anymore.


----------



## enigmaticEntity. (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope to make my own 2.2 set-up one day, for now I will have to settle for 2.0 and 2.1 due to monetary costs and the fact that almost all systems only support 1 subwoofer channel, including the one I've got now.

Also, I have a thing for smaller speakers - I don't know why, but I just don't see the beauty in 18'' speakers, even if they sound good. The problem for me is getting some small speakers that cover the audio range well...


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

I've ran a 2.1 setup for a while and completely happy with it for movies and music. 5.1 can be a pain to setup in a non dedicated area. Most centers don't sound that great unless you get something really high end and a matching tower for the center is hard to fit in. I also find surround speakers a bit distracting if not setup properly. 

Be sure to find a receiver that doesn't engage drc when down mixing movies.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Before the days of Dolby Prologic and DD I had a 2.1 set up albeit the sub was passive and Jamo sats run off the sub, but you cannot beat a good 5.1 set-up for movies, music is fine with 2.1 and I do know some people who run 2.2 with HiFi setups...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm in the process of obtaining a new two-channel system consisting of a pair of Magneplanar MMGs and a pair of Elemental Designs A3S-250s. I'm planning on putting the MMGs on top of the subwoofers.

The Harman Kardon HK3490 is a pretty good deal for $350. Has sub outputs and iPod dock input. http://hometheaterreview.com/harman-kardon-hk-3490-stereo-receiver/

If you don't need the AM/FM radio you could also look into an integrated amplifier.


----------

